# Do rats understand death?



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Sadl our little Vinni passed away the night between Wednesday and Thursday (we miss her - sniff). We could see it coming, but I wonder if she understood what was happening as her body was giving away. (Trouble walking, trouble with balance, she even had to be handfed as she had trouble holding her food). We actually had her in the bed between us all night her last night (never thought I'd share my bed with a rat voluntarily). Next morning we put her body into the cage to her sister, Gingi, so she could realize that she was dead. Gingi came over to her for a while and sniffed her and then gave up on her. Do you think she understood. Gingi has definitely been seeking us out more for cuddling and grooming now that she is an only child.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

To be honest i don't know if they understand the ins and out of death itself, but they certainly understand loss. When a rat loses their buddy you can tell that they are grieving. How old is Gingi? You might want to find her a new cagemate to cheer her up.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Gingi is 1 1/2. I am thinking of getting her someone the same age. For various reasons it will be difficult for us to take a baby which means a commitment of possibly three years. Do you think an introduction of two female rats that age is doable?


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm sure Vinni knew what was happening to her. Many animals will withdraw to a secluded place so that they may face death alone; it's strange how a dog who has loved you for over a decade wouldn't want to be with you in his last moments. It's great that you were able to have her with you when she left. I was able to be with my heart rat, Luca, when she passed away too. Though she was in much discomfort and couldn't move very well, she was persistent in dragging her damaged body from her cage to rest her head upon my leg. We played Monopoly that night to stay awake with her, and she would crawl around the board every so often to spend time with each of us. In this picture, she took a rest on the Jail space!










Gingi most certainly understood as well, animals can recognize death even better than humans. They are even able to know that a person is going to die before that person knows themselves. http://whofortedblog.com/2013/01/09/weird-tale-oscar-death-predicting-cat/

When we buried our first cat I held her younger friend in my arms while we stood outside in the cold. She was usually terrified to be taken outside and would struggle and cry furiously. This time she was relaxed and even purred for the duration of the burial. They even mourn their companions for awhile, but they do recover.

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, and yes... I believe rats understand death.


----------

